# php55-5.5.11 doesn't install the Apache module anymore



## Aknot (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello again!

I tried to update from `php55-5.5.10` to `php55-5.5.11` with `portmaster` after a `portsnap fetch update`, and got this message:

```
php55-5.5.11 doesn't install the Apache module anymore: update your OPTIONS and build www/mod_php55 port instead.
```

So I deinstalled `/usr/ports/lang/php55` and then installed `/usr/ports/www/mod_php55` instead. Now I got this:


```
Build complete.
Don't forget to run 'make test'.
===>  Staging for mod_php55-5.5.11
===>   mod_php55-5.5.11 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   mod_php55-5.5.11 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h in /usr/ports/lang/php55
===>  php55-5.5.11 doesn't install the Apache module anymore: update your OPTIONS and build www/mod_php55 port instead.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/php55
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/mod_php55
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/mod_php55
```

I might have been missing something here.
Any tip or clues would be much much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2014)

Alldo said:
			
		

> I might have been missing something here.
> Any tip or clues would be much much appreciated.


Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20140327:

```
20140327:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/php5 and lang/php55 with Apache module
  AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org

  The Apache PHP module has been separated from the main PHP port.
  If it is needed, install either www/mod_php5 or www/mod_php55.
```

Run `make config` on lang/php55 to un-select the option that doesn't exist any more.


----------



## Aknot (Apr 10, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Run `make config` on lang/php55 to un-select the option that doesn't exist any more.



I ran `make rmconfig-recursive` and then `make config-recursive` inside lang/php55-extensions before i saw your post, and that seem to have solved the issue.
I did read `/usr/ports/UPDATING` entry 20140327. To be frank, I didn't understand the what the "OPTION" meant, in the notice that came up on the screen, about installing the www/mod_php55 instead.

Anyway, thanks for being here helping us out @SirDice, much much appreciated  :beergrin


----------

